# Super Green Texas



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey all, finally got a proper shot of my super green texas, so I just wanna share her (possibly him) with everyone. )










S/he is still a young individual, but her colors are showing pretty well! S/he likes to vary her color between green and blue tho, so the next time I get a proper picture of her she might look very different. XD


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Was it labeled as Super green texas? Good looking green texas, I cant tell the sex though.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, it was labeled as a super green texas. From what I can tell it comes from a reputable breeder here in the Aussielands, so it *should* be a proper Escondido. Should.


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

it is an escondito i sold my 5" male a few months back. it's a female from what i can guess based on skull shape , thought way to young to just guess.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, s/he's about 10cm in length, or maybe a bit more (from the tip of the head to the tip of the tail). Been guessed as female before, tried to vent him/her but I simply do not know what to look for, saw a protruding thing out before but could very well be a breeding tube so... yeah. >_>


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

This was mine


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

congrats! i also just picked up some h. carpintis "chairel" last monday.

cachlids - was that his breeding color?

how did you guys setup your tanks for them? im thinking pvc pipes for caves, slate rock piles forming caves or just driftwood bunched up so they have a little nook? right now they seem to be favoring the slate rock piles in my tank. sorry if im hi-jacking, im about to make my own thread anyways.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, beautiful SGT CaCichlids, amazing black coloration. Never seen one like that before, actually.

Breeding colors would mean a paler front half tho. I assume this is some sort of unique coloration to this strain?

@gutted: I just have a lot of sand/gravel, because these guys love to aquascape and I think letting them have their fun is good. Otherwise I use flowerpots for caves, and slate rocks placed directly on the gravel/sand. Didn't stack them high tho, because as stated they love to dig and therefore can collapse stuff if not careful...

That said, you can build caves out of slate rocks, just make sure that it's sturdy.


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

sounds good. i have a small slate pile in my tank now and it seems like they do prefer it over the pvc pipes. check out my thread, *** got 2 pics up so far.


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment. I've several Texas species over the years in my varied grow out tanks.

The fish I showed, was a Male Texas "Escondido" and when you ask about breeding color its not. That was his everyday color. When you said the front goes white, it will not on a Escondido or a Rio Salto I believe. It is only the Cyanos variant that carry's that characteristic. The True Texas has a light colored base. The Green Texas can be light grey, green or even a yellowish base color. A True like F-0,F-1 Escondido should have a very dark grey base color and much much smaller blue markings, unlike others larger blue markings. Yours actually looks more like a Rio Salto, the true green texas.

But as far as setup, I find large tipped over, or broker terracotta pots work well too. But I think their color shows best with your tank background painted black.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah, lol really know your stuff.

Hm, lemme pick your brain with something:


































What do you reckon those are?


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

Base the grey base i wanna think Escondido, but they color is kinda Rio Salto. But the breeding might bring out the blue more, yours still keeps that greyish undertone? Nice Tex either way bud.

Maybe Mo can jump on here and answer But heres the link of his

F-0 Rio Salto


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

Heres a Great Carpintis Thread The Vont, vs the Escondido. The points of collection are so close but the markings can vary, they probably inter mix a lot.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... quot/page2


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

The pics 1, 2 and 4 is of a male, the pic 3 is of a female that is used for breeding by a guy here in Brisbane (Australia). He says that they are Escondido, and well, there really isn't a lot of carpintis breeders in Brisbane (at all), and mine did have rather large pearlings, he said that it could have been his (but neither of us could be sure, because I bought it off a guy who bought it off someone else).

So yeah, kinda confusing. >< I notice the Rio Salto has smaller pearlings than that of the Escondido? Perhaps it'll take until mine grows much larger for us to really tell. >< Meh, I guess I'll just start calling it carpintis from now on, rather than a super green texas.


----------

